
Have You Fallen Into The Busy Trap? - jaybol
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/07/have-you-fallen-into-the-busy-trap.html
======
ColinWright
_Added in edit: These links are to two different articles, one is the same as
the current submission, the other is an OpEd in NYT. They are different, but
related. Sorry for any confusion, but, ironically, I've been busy._

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183314>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183452>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184317> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184651> <\- Some comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185305>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185397>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193531>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4199336>

